# Nvidia no instala kernel (Solucionado)

## jkredd

Hola que tal gentooza

Mi problema es el siguiente no he podido instalar nvidia-drivers en mi lap, he seguido al pie de la letra el HOWTO de Nvidia al hacer el modprobe me sale un error que dice nvidia.ko no found he compilado el kernel mil veces y no he podido lograr instalar el controlador

mi tarjeta es Nvidia GeForce/ nForce 610m

de antemano graciasLast edited by jkredd on Tue Mar 25, 2008 5:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jgascon

Comprueba que el enlace a las fuentes del kernel apunten al kernel que estás usando:

```

seiya ~ # uname -r

2.6.23.13

seiya ~ # ls -l /usr/src/linux

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 15 mar  1 12:31 /usr/src/linux -> linux-2.6.23.13

```

----------

## jkredd

hola

si todo apunta al kernel

al tratar de emerge nvidia-drivers sale este error

echo ” ERROR: Kernel configuration is

invalid.”; \

echo ” include/linux/autoconf.h or

include/config/auto.conf are missing.”; \

echo ” Run ‘make oldconfig && make

prepare’ on kernel src to fix it.”; \

echo;

al dar modprobe nvidia sale esto

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.24-gentoo-r3/video/nvidia.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)

al mirar el dmesg sale esto

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter

nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter

guauu ahora si no se de ke habla !!    :Laughing:   :Surprised:  ops:

----------

## artic

 *jkredd wrote:*   

> hola
> 
> si todo apunta al kernel
> 
> al tratar de emerge nvidia-drivers sale este error
> ...

 

Hola,

Has probado a emerger la última versión del driver de nvidia?

Seguramente parte de ese mensaje en el dmesg viene por no tener soporte i2c en tu kernel , y al no tener soporte no reconoce ese símbolo.

Un saludo

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter
> 
> nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_add_adapter
> 
> nvidia: Unknown symbol i2c_del_adapter
> ...

 

umm, prueba con habilitar soporte i2c en el kernel ( i2c-core sobre todo) y mira a ver si sigue dando el mismo problema.

saluetes

----------

## jkredd

mmm.. responiendo a la respuesta de artic stoy tratando de instalar el ultimo driver que trae nuestro portage

tratare de habilitar el soporte para el kernel y yas les komentare la resolucion, sperando resolver este tope, ya ke por lo ke he leido en muchos foros de muchos distro dicen ke kambien a otro kernel y eso da miedo !!! soy feliz kon gentoo-sources !!

muchas gracias !!

----------

## artic

 *jkredd wrote:*   

> mmm.. responiendo a la respuesta de artic stoy tratando de instalar el ultimo driver que trae nuestro portage
> 
> tratare de habilitar el soporte para el kernel y yas les komentare la resolucion, sperando resolver este tope, ya ke por lo ke he leido en muchos foros de muchos distro dicen ke kambien a otro kernel y eso da miedo !!! soy feliz kon gentoo-sources !!
> 
> muchas gracias !!

 

La necesidad de cambiar de kernel es decisión tuya , en base al soporte que necesites en tu equipo.Pero si me dices que el motivo es el miedo puedes hacer apartado en grub y conservar el antiguo.

Salu2

----------

## jkredd

mmm... kambiar el kernel, digo no es miedo practicamente seria hacerlos desde el emerge vanilla-source de ahi genkernell y de ahi meterlo al grub  hacer select de las fuentes y listo  si hay fallas puedo regresar al gentoo source ahora el miedo es ke no se si sea conveniente, tengo una lap compaq presario y kreo ke ni el wirless jurula, ke me rekomienda ke utilice otro kernel para ver si pilla todo, digo kon el video la red mmm. y el sonido son mas ke suficiente para trabajar en la lap

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Habrás probado hacer lo que indica el mensaje de error, cierto? make oldconfig && make prepare en tu /usr/src/linux, para luego si, hacer make menuconfig, make && make modules_install

Salud!

----------

## jkredd

klaro ke si mi stimado inodoro_pereyra

he efectuado 

#make oldconfig && make prepare

#make menuconfig

#make && make modules_install

y despues

# modules_rebuild

y de aki se emerge nvidia-drivers y madwifi ke es otro de mis problemas !!

----------

## jkredd

Listo gentooza 

He podido configurar envida siguiendo los konsejos de habilatar el i2c ke los tenia desabilitados por default

Muchas Gracias a todos

----------

